# R.I.P Hades the red trap door spider



## muska2510 (Jul 12, 2013)

got back in from work and him dead after his bad molt yesterday she is the 1st spider iv ever had die on me


----------



## Veeny (May 30, 2013)

Rip hades


----------



## Rolandrice (Nov 25, 2013)

Thats very bad news. heard about your spider.


----------

